# Light Bars, Back racks, etc



## coral (May 4, 2008)

Hey all, i am in the market for several new light bars for for the trucks, i want something unique, just curious if you guys have pic you would share of your light bar set ups. thanks


----------



## larryhd (Sep 2, 2007)

*lightbar*

http://s104.photobucket.com/albums/m182/ermledguy/Comparison/?action=view&current=rontandrive.flv


----------



## ColliganLands (Sep 4, 2008)

i just got a 55 inch whelen led liberty Amber Bar with 14 leds/takedowns/and alleys with a PCCS9N control box for it. i am going to mount it to my back rack once the rain stops.... pics and videos to come


----------



## coral (May 4, 2008)

love the light bars, what about mounting racks>? everyone uses back racks, anyone know where to get custom ones?


----------



## KubotaJr (Dec 8, 2005)

heres my bar from last season, worked out great but ended up selling it to pay bills.


----------



## LawnProLandscapes (Nov 15, 2007)

my new setup, very simple and affordable and do the job just fine... i built the mounts for this myself didnt feel like dishing a 100 bucks out to back rack for 10 dollars worth of material. i used to have a mini edge on a backrack and i made that mount as well in under an hour. the strobe beacons are STAR 255 tc's with quad or dual flash, very good lights with a friendly price tag.


----------



## kitn1mcc (Sep 15, 2008)

my truck 

















my freinds


----------



## Lynden-Jeff (May 21, 2006)

larryhd;592166 said:


> http://s104.photobucket.com/albums/m182/ermledguy/Comparison/?action=view&current=rontandrive.flv


What is the purpose of that truck? I like the lights but thing the one in the windsheild is over kill.

We ran whelen guardian and Tir's last year upgrading to a NASIG micro mini bar, a whelen Dominator and new whelen vertex in the back will post pics when I got it all setup.


----------



## coral (May 4, 2008)

i would love to run red lights but it is not legal in michigan for plowing, only ff and police, i think red trucksa and red lights would be great


----------



## newlooklandscp (Sep 27, 2005)

whelen mini liberty led. I have 3 of them.


----------



## tom_mccauley (Dec 10, 2007)

Tried taking pics of my lights but..... the duct tape broke and my wife and kids dropped their flashlights and ran in ten different directions. Go figure!!!!!!








(Last seen heading south on I 69 running. if found please return to local animal shelter)


----------



## scitown (Dec 9, 2007)

Hey guys with backrack and full size light bars...Will the normal full size lightbar bracket fit the MX 7000? Or do I have to get the seperate beacon mounts and make it work? I was going to open another thread but I think you guys would know best. Thanks


----------



## scitown (Dec 9, 2007)

LawnProLandCare;592325 said:


> my new setup, very simple and affordable and do the job just fine... i built the mounts for this myself didnt feel like dishing a 100 bucks out to back rack for 10 dollars worth of material. i used to have a mini edge on a backrack and i made that mount as well in under an hour. the strobe beacons are STAR 255 tc's with quad or dual flash, very good lights with a friendly price tag.


I have seen a ton of guys in northern Newengland running the two beacon setup. I like it. It's nice and clean looking and gives you 360 coverage just fine. Wish I saw it before I sunk money into a full size clunky lightbar. They are probably bright without drawing a ton of amps too...Darn


----------



## Eyesell (Nov 7, 2003)

Hey Coral, welcome to the site, just do a search on "Light Bars" and you'll get a million responces  we maybe not a million but you know what I mean.


----------



## Mysticlandscape (Jan 19, 2006)

newlooklandscp;593229 said:


> whelen mini liberty led. I have 3 of them.


Where do you get the mini's an what do they cost


----------



## ColliganLands (Sep 4, 2008)

Mysticlandscape;593294 said:


> Where do you get the mini's an what do they cost


give matt (blue line ent) a call and he'll set you up with whatever you want. his prices are really good and he'll get your light for you really fast. 
hope that helps,
Kyle


----------



## F250 Boss v (Feb 1, 2008)

Nice set-up you have there! I really like my Whelen Mini LED too!


----------



## Mysticlandscape (Jan 19, 2006)

ColliganLands;593295 said:


> give matt (blue line ent) a call and he'll set you up with whatever you want. his prices are really good and he'll get your light for you really fast.
> hope that helps,
> Kyle


I was with him for a bit today didn't even think to ask him


----------



## ColliganLands (Sep 4, 2008)

he just set me up with a full size liberty led fully loaded 14 leds alleys takedowns and the pcc29np controller for a good amount under 2 grand.


----------



## KubotaJr (Dec 8, 2005)

Everyone in town will see you coming kyle!


----------



## ColliganLands (Sep 4, 2008)

haha that the plan..maybe the kids at dean wont cross in front of me all over the road anymore


----------



## KubotaJr (Dec 8, 2005)

and im one of them haha i will certainly get out of the way


----------



## ColliganLands (Sep 4, 2008)

haha ive yet to see you cross like some of them do especially around 10-11 at night soon im just gonna have to put in a siren and blow the airhorn at them


----------



## KubotaJr (Dec 8, 2005)

thats to late for me lol hopefully ill see this new lightbar soon!


----------



## ColliganLands (Sep 4, 2008)

hoping to get it on this weekend just need to get my truck back from the dealer... 7 days is way too long to have no truck


----------



## coral (May 4, 2008)

i wish i could fab my own, dont have the tools, i am impressed by those of you who built your own though, nice work


----------



## Mysticlandscape (Jan 19, 2006)

ColliganLands;593719 said:


> hoping to get it on this weekend just need to get my truck back from the dealer... 7 days is way too long to have no truck


WHY in the world does the dealer have it for 7 days?!?!?!?


----------



## ColliganLands (Sep 4, 2008)

well it kinda blew the turbo up plus the left head gasket leaked, replaced the entire colling system minus the radiator, replaced left rear brake caliper, and some other stuff i cant think of like the lady at the dealer said "it's a 6.0" lol now it runs great and the good thing i got about 4500 work of work and parts for 100 - i bought a service contract o and the egr valve broke and the keyless entry pad had to be replaced. and i just bought this truck:realmad:planet chrysler jeep


----------



## Hubjeep (Jan 9, 2002)

Lynden-Jeff;592393 said:


> I like the lights but thing the one in the windsheild is over kill.


X2 I don't worry too much about head-on light, the headlights take care of that, keeping the rear side of the vehicle visible is my biggest concern, when backing out of a driveway for example.


----------

